
Phone Number Validation API - alash3al
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/phnfo
======
bikamonki
Awesome, but:

\- Forever free? No limits? Sure?

\- Can I plug this into a production app and make millions of API calls per
day? For free? Forever?

\- No support?

\- How often do you update your DB? Moving numbers between carriers is common.

